# Paramount PDG value?



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi guys. The Masi got too rich for my blood, so... 

I've found a decent 1992/3 Paramount PDG Series 2. What's a fair price for this frame? Its just the frame only, not the whole bike. Its the Japanese made, Tange tubed Paramount, thankfully not in that slime paint. I understand that all of the National/Panasonic Paramounts used the same oversized Tange tubing regardless of PDG number after doing some online research, so the lower Series 2 moniker doesn't bug me. I'm interested in what's under the paint. 

Many thanks,

Robert


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Robert,

The Series 7 and Series 5 Paramounts were built by National/Panasonic in Japan, but the Series 3 and Series 2 were made initially by A-Pro (Taiwan), but by 1992 production was moved to mainland China.

All four of the Series road model frames (7, 5, 3, and 2) used Tange/Paramount precision butted OS tubing, investment cast bottom bracket shell and seat lug, tapered stays, flared oval seat tube at the BB shell for stiffness, and forged dropouts. All four had Paramount/Tange precision butted unicrown forks with forged dropouts.

Is the frame you're looking at just the frame, or does it have the fork too?


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Its both the frame and original unicrown fork. The frame has seen some hard use, but appears straight, with no dents. There are one or two surface rust spots where the cables have rubbed the frame - the usual for an older steel frame, but it appears structurally sound. I've seen better, but I've also seen far, far worse.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm guessing the frameset would go for $150 - $200 if the seller listed it on eBay.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Super, thanks. I think the seller may be overpricing it a bit. He wants $300, and there's no way I'm paying that much. I'll see if I can talk him down. Having seen the frame up close, its ice, but not that nice!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

$300 is way over market for just the frameset. Complete, ready-to-ride Series 2 PDG Paramounts regularly sell for $250 - $300. IMHO they're undervalued, but that's where the market is.

*EDIT*- I see there's a 60cm Series 2 frameset on eBay now with a BIN price of $275. I doubt if he'll get any bites at that price, but we'll see.

eBay PDG Series 2 Paramount 60cm frameset


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information. You're a wealth of knowledge on Paramounts. Yeah, I've seen that PDG 2 frame on the Bay for awhile. The one I'm looking at is the same color scheme but a local sale. I think my seller is thinking in terms of what he paid for the bike way back in the day, not what its market value should be today. He's a great guy, but perhaps not realistic about the frame. My local bike shop owner loves old retro steel, too, and we were talking one day about the great old frames. Even he had to admit that in the end, they're really just old bikes and not worth what they once were, except for a few niche examples. 

Robert


----------

